# Granted Visa's



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Just thought i'd update you and let you know we have our visa's for residence and hopefully will be in NZ next week in Christchurch.

Can any one help, do you know off any rentals that maybe furnished or any contacts I can ring.

Thanks

Anitalane:


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

sandy16 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just thought i'd update you and let you know we have our visa's for residence and hopefully will be in NZ next week in Christchurch.
> 
> ...


Yay!!!!! Congratulations on getting the visa's and making your way out here :clap2:

Sorry, I'm north island, so no idea about any rentals. Check on TradeMe (as always)...they can happen pretty quick.

Good luck

Jen


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Many congrats on the visa! As Jen says, we can't help on the rental in Christchurch - but I'm sure you'll find a lovely place there.


----------



## natmat (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi. Trademe is where pretty much all the rentals are listed. All the big Reinz companies advertise there. Bad news is that all rental prices here are hiked up at least 20% this year following the Feb quake! Blizzard snow forecast for next week, so bring your warm togs. Nat


----------



## brettfarley (Aug 18, 2011)

*Tips?*

Jen, Topcat, Natmat:

Looks like you three expatted from the UK. I'm in the US and looking, along with 3 friends and our families, very seriously at emigrating to NZ. What are the top 3-5 MUST KNOW tips that we should consider before moving? Positives? Negatives?

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

brettfarley said:


> Jen, Topcat, Natmat:
> 
> Looks like you three expatted from the UK. I'm in the US and looking, along with 3 friends and our families, very seriously at emigrating to NZ. What are the top 3-5 MUST KNOW tips that we should consider before moving? Positives? Negatives?
> 
> ...


Hi Brett

My top 3? (and reading these, they can all be used by anybody from any country)

1. Expect it to be different. NZ is a beautiful place - but I know a lot of guys from the US can't get used to the 'simple life'. Even coming from the UK, it reminded me a bit of life in the 1960's. Usually for all the right reasons...

2. Come for a holiday first, and visit the places you think you might want to live. Do your homework on work, wages and cost of living. 

3. Come over being prepared to embrace NZ culture, and NZ culture will accept you. 

And a free one - 

4. Make friends by joining clubs - at least in the short term, until you build up your social network. Then you won't feel isolated.

Other than that - feel free to browse the Forum. There are lots of posts about both the positive and negative things of life in NZ.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

brettfarley said:


> Jen, Topcat, Natmat:
> 
> Looks like you three expatted from the UK. I'm in the US and looking, along with 3 friends and our families, very seriously at emigrating to NZ. What are the top 3-5 MUST KNOW tips that we should consider before moving? Positives? Negatives?
> 
> ...


Hi Brett

I have met quite a few people from the USA over here, and there biggest "shock" had been cost. They explained that in the US, the cost of cars, clothing, electrical items, kids stuff and food was significantly cheaper than here in NZ. I guess that this is due to the whopping difference in population numbers (we only have 4.5 million so the demand is far lower, and therefore prices are not as competitive). Be prepared for your money to not buy as much WHEN COMPARED WITH THE USA (if you keep all comparisons NZ-based, it is far easier).

Secondly, Kiwi's are VERY modest and reserved people, and any kind of self-promotion is not acceptable. My American friends have openly admitted that in the USA, everything is about upselling and self-promotion. This is TOTALLY opposite to how NZ's work, and may be why some Americans have struggled to settle. It's just a cultural difference. Be prepared to say VERY little about your skills and experiences.

Thirdly, embrace EVERYTHING new, and avoid too many comparisons to "home". It is inevitable that there will be differences. Just remember that there are reasons why you chose to leave in "home" in the first place. As long as those reasons still stand and are valid, you need to accept that there will be things that are not better than "home". 

For me, all the millions of positives outweigh the 2 negatives I have experienced (and they are so minor I can't even be bothered mentioning them).

Seriously, we think it is the BOMB!!!!:clap2:


----------

